# external water pump



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Thinking on building me a Cerge's co2 reactor (google it) and I thought could use it as a nano filter as well. So if someone could please recommend a external water pump that pushes water to no more than 100g/hour. I need it to be locally available and quiet, and hopefully cheap to make the DIY reasonable.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Oops this should have been in fw equipment section. Mode please move..thanks...


----------

